# Open G



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Is there a more fun tuning? I love to pull the 6th string right off the guitar and let it rip in 5 string open G glory! If you truly want Keith Richards sound, it's the only way to fly.


----------



## djfacile (Jul 31, 2009)

you are SO right !


----------



## Davidr8 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am learning "Tumblin' Dice" at the moment so have my Tele' (also essential Keith gear) in Open G.

Newbie question: Can I play in open G with people in standard tuning? If yes. how do I play minors, sus, 7th etc chords?

Cheers,
David


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I play with other people but tend to play less notes when playing the non standard chords.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

you can play with people in standard...its just going to be differnt fingerering and thus a slightly different voicing...

i like to rip in open G5 (D-G-D-G-G-d)


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I love Open G and I do the 5-string Keef style a lot, but lately I've had to resort to playing all the open G stuff my band does in Standard just because re-tuning or bringing an extra guitar was becoming a pain.

Brown Sugar is probably one of the most fun songs to play ever, or maybe Can't You Hear My Knockin'

Maybe if I win that Thinline, I'll dedicate it to Open G :banana:


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

I have a Tele that's dedicated just to open G. A very versitile tuning. It's the only guitar that I seem to use a capo on also.
Capo the second fret and you have open A which I use for the stones song "Winter"
Jimmy page uses open G for "That's the way"


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

axestronomer said:


> I have a Tele that's dedicated just to open G. A very versitile tuning. It's the only guitar that I seem to use a capo on also.
> Capo the second fret and you have open A which I use for the stones song "Winter"
> Jimmy page uses open G for "That's the way"


Yeah, capos and Open G are good friends to me. I capo at 4 a lot to play in B.

Also, a guitar in Open D is super useful too to switch between Open D and E


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

If I'm playing with these guys who cover Brown Sugar and Start me up, I use a "partial open G". I just drop the the A string down to the G. This gives me the middle 4 strings with that cool voicing, takes no time at all from standard, and doesn't affect the pitch of all the other strings, as I'm only detuning one string.

Sometimes if the gig calls for it I have to haul along another guitar,especially if slide in open G is needed, but this gets me by in a pinch -


----------

